# This is ruining my life



## jdoe (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi. I've been suffering now from what I believe to be IBS-A for three years. I've tried to bring it up with my regular doctor but every time I begin to mention it he cuts me off and claims that it's all a dietary issue (without hearing what my usual diet consists of, or what the full list of my symptoms are, or suggesting what changes I should make if "it's all just a dietary issue"). Fortunately I'm going over his head and have an appointment with another doctor in two days. However I'd like to hear what advice some IBS sufferers might have on these issues I'm dealing with.My main problems are: irregularity in bowel movements, bloating/excessive gas, feeling a gnawing/hungry feeling even when I've just had a meal, and extermely loud bodily noises. The irregularity goes in cycles to a certain degree (as much as that might sound contradictory). I'll have several days a week when I seem to be doing fine with one or two bowel movements a day, then I'll have a day or two when I cannot have a bowel movement at all (or not without a lot of effort), then I'll have a day or two when I have far too many bowel movements. I'll end up having a bowel movement sometimes up to 8 times in a day on those bad days, yet it's not diarrhea since all my bowel movments are solid enough. On those days I tend to have bowel movements in quick succession, i.e. one every 20 or 30 minutes until my body finally calms down. I don't even know how I could have so many bowel movements since it doesn't seem like I should have that much inside of me.The bloating and excessive gas is pretty self-explanitory. Some days I'll have very little gas, others I have to spend isolated from everyone because I just can't stop passing gas for hours and hours. What I eat does affect this to a certain degree, but many times I'll have these problems even if I haven't eaten a "problem food". The gnawing/hungry feeling I get makes me wonder if I might have an ulcer since my symptoms in that regard line up rather well with the symptoms of having a stomach ulcer. I get gnawing pain from my belly button up to my breast bone. It doesn't matter how much I eat, and sometimes eating seems to make it worse. And the problem I have the MOST trouble with is the bodily noises. I've read some other threads on this forum about this problem, and most people seem to think that these noises aren't as loud as the individual with them believes them to be, but I know mine are loud enough for everyone to hear. I've had numerous instances when my intestines will make noises so loud that people in a large classroom will turn around to see where the noise is coming from. Other times I've had people actually ask me if I'm ok after hearing my gut make noises. Sometimes I can pass it off as hunger noises, but most of the time these noises sound much more gross (almost like I'm passing gas, even though I'm not). I really am at a loss at what to do. I eat well. I avoid classic trouble foods (I don't eat any dairy products, I don't drink coffee, I don't eat chocolate, I don't eat beans, etc., etc., etc.) I also am a healthy weight (I'm 5'6" and weigh 135lbs, which is just how much I should weigh according to the standard BMI charts). I also am quite active. I walk regularly for hours at a time, I bike in the Spring/Summer/Fall, etc. These problems are really ruining much of my life. I have trouble spending time with people, especially in quiet environments. I have to skip classes and church when I don't want to skip either just because my body decides it randomly wants to have a bad day. I've even begun considering changing majors and looking for one that would lead to a career in which I wouldn't be around anyone (even though I like being around people) just so I don't have to risk all the embarassment. Any advice would be appreciated. Sorry for the length of this post.


----------



## SunNsnow (Mar 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.Hopefully you can get someanswers here.It's good you are seeing a different physicianas your current one sounds like a moron. I've seen my share in the last few months.You mentioned IBS-A but you did not mentionany symptoms of diarrhea. IBS-alternatingis constipation and diarrhea. The pain you mention from your belly buttonto your chest should be checked out.See a gastroenterologist.


----------



## problemgirl (Jan 22, 2010)

ibs ruins my life too. I can only work 5-11pm cuz I cant leave the house until then. ppl at work see the looks on my face and ask whats wrong I just lie or give an excuse because I'd sound like a freak if I said my intestines are attacking me right now and with allt he rumors and gossip in that place I'll spare myself the drama and embrassment. one thing my boyfriend's mom won't accept NO for an answere I can't travel in an airplane and spend a few days on a trip with them I can't even leave the toilet at home to go to the airport. and I can't even write an email or post I swear without about to run or run and then finish.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Jdoe WelcomeI agree all of us need a Dr who will listen to us and I am hoping your new one will listen to you! Here is a list a 10 questions to ask your Dr. You can use them as they are or use them as a guide to develop your own list to bring with you to your appointment.http://www.webmd.com/ibs/guide/questions-about-ibsAlso describe your symptoms as clearly and concisely as you can stating their onset, frequency & duration. I am hoping this new Dr will be much more helpful to you. To be honest though...I think once one has a diagnosis of IBS (which I don't know if that is what you have..but if you do..) most of what manages symptoms must be discovered by each individual via trial & error of the various treatment options. We are all so different .. what helps one of us may not help another and in fact may make another worse! So it is very difficult for Dr's to help us all that much. A GI _may_ have more ideas than a PCP... yet I myself have had the experience of having a GP be more helpful than a GI. So it depends on the Dr. But keep in mind also that if you _do_ end up with an IBS diagnosis... using a variety of treatment options in concert seems to help IBS'ers manage their symptoms.Wish you all the best with your appointment and keep us posted if you would like.


----------

